# Reemplazo circuito integrado



## flemosp (May 14, 2013)

Buenos dias.

Tengo una almohada termica, a la cual se le daño un circuito integrado qu, al parecer, es el encargado de enviar el tren de pulsos o generar el PWM para que la almohada varie de temperatura. El CI que se daño no lo he posido conseguir por la referencia que tiene. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar diciemdome cual seria el reemplazo de este dispositivo? la referencia es : 184-00280
O7ACDJG-G

muchas gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 14, 2013)

Hola caro Flemosp yo creo se tratar de un PIC y generalmiente eso tipo tiene internamiente un software que solo el fabricante tiene acesso . Con mucha certeza la referencia citada por usteds es dedicada y unica por lo fabricante dese equipo , resumindo teras que entra en contacto con algun representante tecnico para consertar.
Fuerte Abraço !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fdesergio (May 14, 2013)

Fotosssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

